# Was anyone at the White Plains Reptile Show 4/19:: Need Help



## Azaleah (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone was at the White Plains reptile show today. The reason I ask is because I was talking to one of the vendors about something but I forgot to get his information before he left, so I wanted to find out who it was. If you were there, he was at a table on the right side of the stairs in the middle leading up to the second story. He was selling jungle carpet pythons, and had an adult male in a tupperware. If anyone has any clue who this guy is, please get back to me! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 20, 2009)

It sounds like he was stationed right next to Komodo Reptiles. I'd email them and ask if they know who he is:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://komodoreptiles.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://komodoreptiles.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Azaleah (Apr 22, 2009)

I emailed Komodo, said the guy I am looking for wasn't next to him. And now that I think about it, I think Komodo was on the left of the staircase...


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 22, 2009)

was it jimis snakes? i was there i just looked their briefly, im not sure, i was in that area. or was it lll reptile? good luck, doesnt look like too many people went.


----------

